# Murray Meteor Flite & Crest Flite



## bikemonkey (Apr 8, 2019)

I took these under my wing Saturday. Looks to be OG except for the right pedal. With 24" wheels and cleanable, should be a good rider for a young 'un...






From the same seller, had a tough life but it's not beyond repair. Bonus Stingray speedo


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2019)

Great scores....Do you mean " young 'un" at heart or "young'un" in regard  age wise


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 8, 2019)

Sven said:


> Great scores....Do you mean " young 'un" at heart or "young'un" in regard  age wise



mostly as in stature...


----------

